# HELP! Char-Broil charcoal H2O smoker cant get up to temp



## rmoranojr24 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have been trying to use my smoker it is a Char-Broil charcoal H2O smoker. I  have been using this for a yr now and I cant get the temp past 180-190. I am using lump coal and starter sticks and now I have gone to a elec coal starter. It takes me 6-8 hrs to do a whole chicken, 4-6 hr for beef ribs. I am stumped no matter what I do cant get temp over the 180-190 mark. How can I get the temp up? I am thinking I may have to add a wire grate under the coal to get better air flow. Any suggestions?Thank you


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 29, 2013)

You may want to try this-

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2MTU2QYO8UB1/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt/177-3246093-9870106#R2MTU2QYO8UB1


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138724/trouble-getting-temp-up


----------

